# Radio Operators!!?



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

Who is responsible for the description of the Radio Room thread? "A forum for all Radio Operators etc.etc"
I thought I used to be an Officer?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Trevor,

I think that the intention was to make the thread inclusive - not all the people on this site that operated radio equipment were on ships. There were other sorts of ships that were not Merchant ships, and they didn't carry Radio Officers. They were painted a sort of grey colour - you must know them, we used to see them tied up at the quayside in the better ports.[=P]


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Ron's got it right, Trev.
We have foreign sparkies about, who were not all officers, and Grey Funnel line who were mostly ratings and petty officers.
So, being a site for everyone, and amateurs operators not being officers, we try to cater for everyone. (Thumb)


----------



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

Ron,
Don't forget us Radio "Officers" who joined the Offshore Industry on Rigs where our position was identified as Radio Operator
Denis


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Radio Operators*



djmorton said:


> Ron,
> Don't forget us Radio "Officers" who joined the Offshore Industry on Rigs where our position was identified as Radio Operator
> Denis


Hi Denis,

Those 'lucky' people on rigs were included in the bit about not all being on ships. Couldn't forget them - my visits to Mr Cap - from Stockton, Sea Gem, Staflo and Sedco 135F - from Aberdeen and Sumburgh (can't remember the others) - were all monitored and signalled by radio operators aboard the rigs. Back in the days when the choppers had such a short range that before you got to the rig, you had enough fuel to reach the rig but not enough to get back to the land. 'Point of No Return' was guaranteed to raise the hairs on the back of your neck. You relied on the guys aboard to monitor your progress and to take action should any emergency arise.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

We can't be too fussy here. If we made it a condition to be both an officer *and* a gentleman it would rule out most of the R/Os on the site. 

Brian


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

benji.......

you will be hearing from my solicitor soonest.

and

trotterdotpoms too


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

If you'd heard the morse I sent on an up and downer you would have ruled out "radio operator" as well..


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

An officer and a gentleman.....may the two never meet !. LOLLLLoolLLL


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

I Thought the Term ''Wireless Man or Wireless Operator'' had more Origionality, Ive been Mastro, Meistro, Messakorita, Marconi, Marconi Sabh, Blitz, Funker, Sparks, Sparkie, Radio Man, and a ''Host of Unmentionables''. Then When in the Deck Dept I was called Kaptain, as on Greek Ships all Deck Officers are called Kaptain, Kaptain Giannie for example, (He might be third mate or even an Apprentice)
= RESPECT WAS MORE IMPORTANT THAN TITLE =


''**** '' I just noticed the above is in the WRONG TOPIC Topic area., Should be under '' Radio Operators ? ' Any one know how to put it there ?
Thanks., or do I have to Retype it all again, Lazy me.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Moved it for you, Athinai.
Something that can only be done by a mod. [=P]


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Many Thanks Kris 

73


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Something that can only be done by a mod. [=P]


Only if you have a 'Mod Record sticker' [=P] 
remember those, A B C D on top line 1 2 3 etc. below (A)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

That's a bit of a blast from the past, Mike.
As soon as I read it I knew exactly what you meant.
I shall have to have a look and see if there's one on my Atalanta.[=P]

Kris


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I always feel mildly annoyed when referred to as a "radio operator." When this section of the forum was made, they could just as easily have put "For Radio Officers & Radio Operators!" I often wished I was a Radio Operator even if it meant getting less money. Being a Radio Officer in latter years often meant being an "electronic dogsbody," at the beck & call of everyone (usually in supposedly off duty hours) who took a pride in being "all thumbs."

After years of pouring over ships plans, I also note that ship designers seemed to look upon it as a "point of honour" to designate the radio officer's cabin as "radio operator." 

No point in trying to wind me up about it though, because in the end, I came off "on top" as I am sure the vast majority of radio officers did when forced on shore by changing times, so I don't really care any more. (But I do like to "scratch an itch" from time to time!

Bob


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Bob,
Tell us more. I love success stories!
Bill


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Bill,
Not much more to tell, in late 1992, completely fed up with modern electronics & ugly ships, I left to take up ship model building & writing. For ship model building activities, click on: 
Miniature Merchant Ships (Below).

By 2000, I had to stop taking private commission because I couldn't keep up with the demand (24 on order at that time). Since then have only built what I feel like building. Sold at Christie's auctoneers in London for the past sixteen years. Last sailing ship model (7 inches long) tipped the £1,000 mark!

Have had monthly column SHIPS OF THE PAST in Telegraph (Numast) since 1999. Written in every issue of MODEL SHIPWRIGHT for several years (very good pay).

Have produced two E-books on CD disk (One on miniature shipbuilding, the other on design & construction of miniature valve radios). Also a "real" book on my last 16 years at sea, now virtually sold out a year after publication. That was rejected by most of the mainstream nautical publishers who generally said "No-one is interested in personal recollections about boats these days!" (I suppose boats were something that radio operators sailed on) Finally accepted by small publisher in Scotland.

Here is one of my miniature radios, just completed design & prototype of 4 Valve superhet, just got to built it "neat" now.

Not exactly "earth moving" achievements, but doing something I really enjoy & getting paid well for it.

Thanks goodness I was never cursed with "ambition," or I might never have become an R/O and that is where I learned everything that has been useful to me since!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The valve in the one illustrated is an EF95 pentode with a 6 volt heater. I found that the EF95 works very well with only 54 Volts HT made from six small 9V batteries in series. The LT battery is a 6 V sealed lead acid. I recently decided to make more use of the slightly more modern miniature battery valves, DK91, DAF96 etc types that were used in the small "suticase" portables of the 1950s & 60s. They have 1.4 V filaments & require an HT of between 54V & 90V. In the past, I did like using the bigger mains valves such as EF39, ECH35, EBC33 & 6V6, but as the British authorities are getting paranoic about anyone electrocuting themselves on high voltages, I thought I might "get across the bows" of authority if I wrote about anything so apallingingly dangerous as a mains-powered valve radio set! Amusing isn't it, in the late 40s, 50s, & 60s, schoolchidren were building "live chassis" mains sets & the ocasional shocks gave them a respect for such things. Pity they don't incorporate a steel fist in the latest violent computer games to give the player a smash in the face if they made a mistake! Probably wouldn't be as popular then though!

The neatness of the build comes by combining ship model-building skills with radio construction.

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is the circuit of a miniature double-triode reaction receiver that I designed some time ago. The circuit is not copied from anything, I made it myself on the computer. The tuning coils were tiny RF chokes that are readily obtainable in the UK. I wonder if anyone else ever builds radios these days? 

PS. Can't stand transistors!

Bob


----------



## Chris Wordsworth (May 10, 2006)

*Funkoffizier on German boats.*

They paid double MIMCO wages so I joined. Some beautiful ships. My name aboard was always Funker. Now in New Zealand the rego on my car is FUNKER. I do get some funny looks!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

fixed...


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Who cares what you were called as long as you got paid !


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

djmorton said:


> Ron,
> Don't forget us Radio "Officers" who joined the Offshore Industry on Rigs where our position was identified as Radio Operator
> Denis


A year into my shore job, I did a voyage on a Grimsby trawler to try and keep my PMG cert going and found that I was called a radio operator.

N.B. The voyage lasted 16 days and I subsequently learned that that was insufficient for my purpose - they required 1 month minimum. Aaargh!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

RayL said:


> A year into my shore job, I did a voyage on a Grimsby trawler to try and keep my PMG cert going and found that I was called a radio operator.
> 
> N.B. The voyage lasted 16 days and I subsequently learned that that was insufficient for my purpose - they required 1 month minimum. Aaargh!


Ray, the time wouldn't count anyway because the trawlers were only compulsorily fitted with radiotelephone.

As for the "operator" title, a ROse by any other name ...."

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Chris Wordsworth said:


> They paid double MIMCO wages so I joined. Some beautiful ships. My name aboard was always Funker. Now in New Zealand the rego on my car is FUNKER. I do get some funny looks!


I was a "Funker" too Chris. Great idea for a car number plate but I might not get it past my dyslexic wife (did I spell that right?).

John T

PS The Electrician's "Blitz" would be a good one too.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

I started at the top as a Radio Officer dressed in No 10 starched whites on passenger ships, gin and tonics in the passenger lounge, a table for dinner with invited guests, and ended up 40 years later on the bottom plates as electrician. My final voyage was in 2019. I spent the last day of that trip changing out electrodes in the **** tank. The money was incredible. It's a rum life.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I knew a former deck officer of the pukka P & O who once enjoyed a similar familiarity with the silver service as yourself......his cabin carpet was the thickest he had hitherto encountered.
He finished his career on the "supply boats".

For the final 20 years it was "lino" all the way.

It's a rum life indeed.


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Just remember that in the US military it takes an act of Congress to make an officer and a gentleman. For some it comes as a byproduct of upbringing.


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

Be thankful they didn't call you a 'wireless operator'. ... and you were only an officer on your ship...you aint one now ! Did you object when they called you "sparks"? You should have, thin end of the wedge !
I once read that during the Russian Revolution the revolting ones got hold of the officers and nailed their shoulder boards onto their shoulders with 6" nails. Since they liked being officers so much.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

An Officer and a Tramp, is sometimes more appropriate.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Trevorw said:


> Who is responsible for the description of the Radio Room thread? "A forum for all Radio Operators etc.etc"
> I thought I used to be an Officer?


Bobby Corcoran, practical lecturer at Glasgow College of Nautical Studies (and previously the Watt College in Greenock) was quite vocipherous in reminding us that seagoing Radio Operators, through their unions, had fought for the right to be considered Officers.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> I knew a former deck officer of the pukka P & O who once enjoyed a similar familiarity with the silver service as yourself......his cabin carpet was the thickest he had hitherto encountered.
> He finished his career on the "supply boats".
> 
> For the final 20 years it was "lino" all the way.
> ...


Carpet! Never touched my feet in any Engineers quarters occupied by me but thinking of class distinction that did occur to me was the thicknedss of the granulated cork chip that adorned the cabin deck heads .
There must have been said Company code of practice for this as it applied to all the ship's i sailed or visited whereby the Captains' cabin had a layer of cork insulation about three weatabix deep and proportionally thinning as the occupier's rank sank until the junior engineers had a much as you might sprinkle a little pepper on your meal.
A wooed lady contemplating a ship board visit might be inclined to ask "How thick is your cork"

Bob


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: Just remember that in the US military it takes an act of Congress to make an officer and a gentleman.

Well, yeah I guess so for those folks in the military? 
Early 1970s US Navy enlistments were way down. 
Some suggested it had to do with 'Nam? 
Regardless the US Navy hired we civilians to sail their ships without guns - US Naval Ships. 
But we needed US Navy Identification. Reporting aboard as a 1 A/E I became an instant US Navy lieutenant commander, or so said the identification card I was issued. That was taken away from me when I left that ship nearly a year later.


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Ron Stringer said:


> Trevor,
> 
> I think that the intention was to make the thread inclusive - not all the people on this site that operated radio equipment were on ships. There were other sorts of ships that were not Merchant ships, and they didn't carry Radio Officers. They were painted a sort of grey colour - you must know them, we used to see them tied up at the quayside in the better ports.[=P]


Thanks Trevor. We, Navy and Coast Gueard radiomen (although if in todays politically correctness radio sailors) were mostly not officers only petty officers. We do thank you all for letting us mingle with you all. We probably either contacted you directly or sent out warnings, or handled SOS calls for you and are honored to on here with you.
USCG RM1


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

To make the thread inclusive, they could have called it Radio Officers and operators. The difference between a radio officer and a radio operator is that the former is also trained in maintance and servicing of all the equipment that they operate, and more besides sich as radar, public address systems etc. This is nothing to do with snobbery! I did not like being called a radio operator, and if I called deck officers "map readers", engineers "fitters" and Pursers "grocers" there was usually Hell to pay!  Without any prompting, my discharge book of 30 years in 19 ships always showed that I was signed on as radio officer. A lot of people insisted on using the term "operator" and one of the greatest offenders were shipyards, where in 90% of merchant ship plans, the radio officer's cabin was shown as "radio operator!" I am not obessed with this, and the fact that I have perused so many ship plans is because after they got rid of us all, I became self-employed as a ship model builder, as I wanted nothing further to do withe electronics. And confined my time as "radio operator on boats" to the past  But as the thread title has now been amended, everything is OK!


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

It never bothered me. Call me sparks or whatever you like. Just please remit my salary every month.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

As I said, I was not obsessed about it, but it did annoy me slightly whenever it came up. I always believed in the job of radio officer, and was not clever enough to get the Advanced Marine Electronics diploma, so I got out shortly before the end came. But I don't think it was unreasonable to want a correct job description for the hard-won qualifications that I did have - 1st Class PMG plus radar. I qualified in 1960, and left in late 1992, and by that time, I had really had had enough. Last ship, the brand new RMS St Helena, completed 1989. Never missed it, and at the same time, never regretted becoming a radio officer, and would do it all again if I was leaving school in 1959. But if I was leaving school in 2020, I would not even contemplate going to sea in any capacity! 
Bit of a dinasaur!  .


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I loved being called "Sparks" and designated R/O. 
We had duties and responsibilities that entitled us to Officer status.
On most vessels from 1,600 tons right up to the biggest VLCC we were solo.
Sole responsibility with no back-up available.
Unlike every other department where there were chains who could step up a notch if required.

I left the sea and became a radio/TV service technician.
I remember one house call to mend a colour TV (which were tricky beasts) and being greeted by a shout of
"the fitter's here to mend the telly". 
Mortified!!


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Nowt wrong with fitters. I have sailed with a fitter from Philippines many times over the past ten years. He was hand-picked for the expedition vessel "DSSV Pressure Drop" which I sailed on last year. Several years ago on another ship, a Dive Support Vessel, I was lecky and had a washing machine with a collapsed spherical bearing. No spares. He happened to walk by and said he could make one of those on the lathe. I said piss off. In two hours he handed me four of them, better than original. The man is probably one of the most skilled people I have ever met.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I think you completely misunderstand me! My dad was a fitter, and this is nothing to do with snobbery! .
If you call as ships' engineer a fitter, you will find that as a rule, they are not very pleased about it. Same as if you called an able seaman a dhu. At the _Titanic_ enquiry, I believe some Lord or other referred to the _Titanic_ as a "boat" and someone complained, and he replied along the lines of as far as he was concerned, it was built to float in water, and was therefore a boat! But imagine his fury if someone had called him "Mister" instead of Lord.......! 
A radio operator operates radios, and is no doubt highly skilled in that field, but a MN radio officer is trained to repair the equipment as well as use it, and to me that make a whole lot of difference.
As for making a new bearing, it sounds very much like your fitter made you some bushes - round pieces of brass with a hole though them that would have served very well as temporary bearings rather than one with lots of small ballbearings in it, I have made them myself when bearings failed, and no replacements were available! This is some of my work, although I am not an engineer, so as far as that is concerned, I don't mind being called an amateur "fitter" as far as engineering goes, but professionally, I was a radio officer, and operating was only part of my job.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I was a Radio Officer. Now I am not.

I wish I was fitter!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I was also a Radio Officer, now I am not!
If I want to do engineering, I just do it, no need for a job title at all!
I am now a model shipbuilder and writer, and don't want to be anything else!


----------

